# Loại sữa tươi cho trẻ tốt nhất



## chuthuynha (10/2/19)

Nhiều lúc e cảm thấy có lỗi với con lắm cả nhà ạ, có lúc nghĩ hay mình xin off rồi qua làm part-time, freelancer gì đó chứ đi làm full time như này không có thời gian chăm sóc cho con.  Từ việc lớn tới việc nhỏ không biết gì cả, may mà có mẹ mình cũng hay qua giúp mình chứ không thì chẳng biết làm sao nữa. Nhưng mà cũng biết làm sao bây giờ, ngặt nỗi công việc mình mà không làm liên tục là trình độ xuống liền, là không bắt kịp với mọi người được rồi. Nên hiện tại thì mình vẫn đi làm, con cái cũng may nhờ có mẹ chăm hộ, còn mà cái gì không biết thì lại lên hỏi các bác. Tiện đây cho em hỏi mọi người là loại sữa tươi cho trẻ nào tốt nhất ạ? Em cảm ơn nhé!


----------



## thanthuyhanh (10/2/19)

Cố gắng lên bạn ơi, nhà nào cũng thế mà. Không biết gì thì cứ lên đây hỏi ai biết người ta trả lời cho. Mình thì toàn cho con uống Devondale thôi nhé, đó là loại sữa tươi cho trẻ tốt nhất hiện nay nhập khẩu từ Úc đó. Chất lượng thì tốt miễn bàn, vì là sữa hoàn toàn tự nhiên và sản xuất theo quy trình, tiêu chuẩn đầu ra của Úc mà. Trong sữa còn bổ sung các chất dinh dưỡng mà cơ thể không thể tự tổng hợp được rất tốt cho giai đoạn phát triển của trẻ như protein, canxi, vitamin A, vitamin D.


----------



## tamngo (21/6/19)

Bé nhà mình thì toàn uống Harvey Fresh, sữa tươi nhập khẩu từ Úc đó bạn. Trộm vía bé thích uống, thông minh lanh lợi lắm bạn ạ. Bạn tham khảo thử nhé.


----------



## thaixuan (21/6/19)

tamngo nói:


> Bé nhà mình thì toàn uống Harvey Fresh, sữa tươi nhập khẩu từ Úc đó bạn. Trộm vía bé thích uống, thông minh lanh lợi lắm bạn ạ. Bạn tham khảo thử nhé.


Bạn ơi, chỉ giúp mình chỗ mua sữa này với ạ? Chị cùng làm công ty mình cũng đang kiếm chỗ uy tín để mua.


----------



## tamngo (21/6/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Bạn ơi, chỉ giúp mình chỗ mua sữa này với ạ? Chị cùng làm công ty mình cũng đang kiếm chỗ uy tín để mua.


Ah sữa này thì nhiều nơi trên mạng bán lắm tuy nhiên do là hàng nhập khẩu nên giá cũng khác nhau. Mình thì hay mua bên cửa hàng NTMart, bên này các bạn tư vấn nhiệt tình lắm nên mình thích


----------

